# pipelight and playonbsd



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

Port emulators/playonbsd depends on emulators/i386-wine-devel and emulators/pipelight depends on emulators/i386-wine-staging. So when I want to install pipelight pkg asks me to uninstall playonbsd. Does it mean playonbsd is incompatible with pipelight? Are two versions of wine really necessary? Wouldn't it be better if ports were dependent on one or the other? Howe can I solve this?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 5, 2016)

amiramix said:


> *pkg* asks me to uninstall playonbsd.


Try to install it from ports

```
su
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight/ && make install clean
```

Better read 4.5. Using the Ports Collection before any manipulations.


----------



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

I am installing from ports, using `pkg`, from packages compiled with ports-mgmt/poudriere.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you tried to 

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-devel/ && make deinstall
```
After playonbsd installation?


or maybe try `vim /usr/ports/emulators/playonbsd/Makefile`
And change wine-devel to wine-staging?

I'll test it, I'm building playonbsd now.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 5, 2016)

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-staging/ && make install clean (GECKO=on MONO=on)
cd /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight/ && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/emulators/playonbsd/ && make install clean (GECKO=on MONO=on)
```
Worked for me. PlayOnBSD instlled only one extra thing -- wine-gecko-2.40.
(wine-gecko-devel and wine-mono-devel were installed with i386-wine-staging)





So no extra wine package. 


But if you have some specific problems with ports-mgmt/poudriere -- I cannot help you with it, because I don't use it.


----------



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for checking that. You can deinstall a single port like that but then you are breaking the dependency chain. This is what's in emulators/i386-wine-staging's Makefile:


```
g@crayon2:~ % cat /usr/local/poudriere/ports/local/emulators/i386-wine-staging/Makefile
# Created by: Kris Moore <kmoore@FreeBSD.org>
# $FreeBSD: head/emulators/i386-wine-staging/Makefile 410143 2016-03-04 18:08:41Z dbn $

COMMENT=  32bit Wine built with the Staging patchset for 64bit FreeBSD

SLAVE_PORT=  i386-wine-devel

CONFLICTS_INSTALL=  i386-wine-[0-9]* wine-[0-9]* wine-staging-[0-9]* i386-wine-devel-[0-9]* wine-devel-[0-9]*
```

See the [FONT=Courier New]CONFLICTS_INSTALL[/FONT]. You wouldn't be able to install those packages with pkg like that. You could probably see the same issue when compiling with 
ports-mgmt/synth.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't have wine-devel installed. 




So i don't have any broken dependencies.

All apps work fine and i can use `pkg` successfully.
(Didn't test pipelight, after successfully installation it was deleted, because I don't need it,
but PlayOnBSD works very fine with wine-staging)
*
I didn't edit any Makefile or delete something manually after installation,
all apps (pipelight, playonbsd etc) were installed from original ports and i didn't had any issues with it.

This is the way I was able to install it:*
Delete all wine-devel/staging - mono/gecko, playonbsd and pipelight.
Then run `portsclean -CD`
and

```
[cmd]cd /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-staging/ [/cmd]
[cmd]make config[/cmd] GECKO=on MONO=on
[cmd]make install clean[/cmd]
[cmd]cd /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight/[/cmd]
[cmd]make install clean[/cmd]
[cmd]cd /usr/ports/emulators/playonbsd/[/cmd]
[cmd]make config[/cmd] GECKO=on MONO=on
[cmd]make install clean[/cmd]
```
After you'll have only one wine version -- emulators/i386-wine-staging


----------



## amiramix (Apr 5, 2016)

This is what emulators/playonbsd depends on on my system (notice [FONT=Courier New]i386-wine-devel-1.9.6,1[/FONT]):


```
root@crayon2:~/poudriere # pkg info -d playonbsd
playonbsd-4.2.8:
  python27-2.7.11_1
  py27-wxPython28-2.8.12.1_7
  xterm-324
  gnupg-2.1.11_2
  wine-gecko-2.40
  mesa-demos-8.3.0
  gsed-4.2.2
  sudo-1.8.16
  bash-4.3.42_1
  wine-mono-devel-4.6.0
  p7zip-15.14
  i386-wine-devel-1.9.6,1
  xdg-utils-1.1.1
```

What `pkg info -d playonbsd` shows on your system?

Also, are you using 32 or 64 bit FreeBSD. This is what I see in the playonbsd Makefile:


```
.if ${ARCH} == amd64
RUN_DEPENDS+=  wine:emulators/i386-wine-devel
.else
RUN_DEPENDS+=  wine:emulators/wine
.endif
```

So, if you are running 64-bit system the Makefile should have installed emulators/i386-wine-devel on your system. On a 32-bit system it would be satisfied with whatever wine version is already installed.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 6, 2016)

amiramix said:


> What `pkg info -d playonbsd` shows on your system?
> Also, are you using 32 or 64 bit FreeBSD.









FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p14 *amd64*


----------



## amiramix (Apr 6, 2016)

I got this answer from the mailing list:

> If you build PlayOnBSD from the port, your current Wine version will be used, anyway.

This somehow confirms your findings that building from ports changes which wine version playonbsd depends on. I am not sure if this is a right approach thouch, nor if I should be building some ports outside of poudriere. I switched to poudriere because I didn't want to build ports on the system on which I work (because it was messing up things too much). I may try to change the dependency directly in the playonbsd Makefile and then rebuild and test if that works...


----------

